# GYN superbill



## perkins05 (Mar 12, 2013)

I need some example of charge tickets for a GYN practice. If anyone can help me with this it will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## slauchart@msn.com (Mar 25, 2014)

*ICD 10 Superbill*

I am in need of some examples of OB GYN super bill for ICD 10


----------

